# MTB: AZ ride at Case Mountain



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

It's probable that I will only get out there once this season so let's start discussing an official AZ MTB ride there now. I'm voting for a Sunday. At this point, August 10 looks like the earliest I could do it. I'm also voting for an early start, like 7:30. I'm at least an hour away, but I could make 7:30 or even earlier if need be.

Would be great to get the Nass Crew, powhunter/JP, the Evils and Marc/Austin together again, at least. After all the riding I've been doing at Nass lately, I hope to bring a bit more skill on the ride than I did last time. I promise to not get plastered the night before even.

Let's do this!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

My events coordinator told me this morning that the 10th will not work for me, but I'm open for another day.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Still a ways away, but I don't see why I can't be there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Still a ways away, but I don't see why I can't be there.



Ditto


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm about 5 min. down the road. If the day works, I'm in.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

You shoulda told me that, Paul, I was down there last Friday, I woulda firebombed-

er...


dropped in.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm about 5 min. down the road. If the day works, I'm in.



ZOMG! PAUL! If Paul goes I'll go. He's my hero.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> ZOMG! PAUL! If Paul goes I'll go. He's my hero.



He doesn't really look like Matthew McConaughey, you know.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> He doesn't really look like Matthew McConaughey, you know.



YES HE DOES! yer just jealous 'cuz I didn't say "I'll go if Marc goes."


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> YES HE DOES! yer just jealous 'cuz I didn't say "I'll go if Marc goes."



Yeah, but you just did.  So ha!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, but you just did.  So ha!



Dude? So like, are you going? 'Cuz I'll go if you go.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

August 10 Austin and I might be at Killington.  Not sure yet, gotta check on my cop friend's schedule.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> August 10 Austin and I might be at Killington.  Not sure yet, gotta check on my cop friend's schedule.



PFFT fine. Didn't want to ride with some engineer super loser anyway.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> You shoulda told me that, Paul, I was down there last Friday, I woulda firebombed-
> 
> er...
> 
> ...



I was at a ballgame Friday, I was right down Hebron ave on Sunday at Blackledge Pond tho...



MRGisevil said:


> ZOMG! PAUL! If Paul goes I'll go. He's my hero.



wO0t!!!1!!!11!!!!



Marc said:


> He doesn't really look like Matthew McConaughey, you know.



nope, 'tis true. I wear shirts.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> August 10 Austin and I might be at Killington.  Not sure yet, gotta check on my cop friend's schedule.



I'm hoping that we can find a day other than the 10th, because I won't be able to make it then either.  Unless, of course, the plan is to plan it so that I can't go... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm hoping that we can find a day other than the 10th, because I won't be able to make it then either.  Unless, of course, the plan is to plan it so that I can't go... :roll:



Maybe it would be best if you didn't go. Case MT has a lot of really steep and rocky DH sections. And if we have to wait for you to walk your bike down each one of those sectiond it would make for one really long day :smile:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 12, 2008)

At least we are giving you time to cancel your other plans


----------



## severine (Jul 13, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> At least we are giving you time to cancel your other plans


No offense, guys, but I'm not canceling my 5 mile road race so that B can go MTB with you guys.  :razz:  Sorry!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Maybe it would be best if you didn't go. Case MT has a lot of really steep and rocky DH sections. And if we have to wait for you to walk your bike down each one of those sectiond it would make for one really long day :smile:



Gee, thanks buddy.  Guess I'll just stay home.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

How about we say August 17 then.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about we say August 17 then.



I'm open then AFAIK.  Then again I thought that about the 10th...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about we say August 17 then.



So who is going to be our Guide? From what I gather Case is a pretty confusing place.


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

I can probably get Justin to go... he knows his way around there... and/or Nate.  They do have a detailed trailmap at the top of the mountain there and the trails were just reblazed when I was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

If someone finds a good ride on *Crankfire*, I can upload it to my GPS which should help.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> If someone finds a good ride on *Crankfire*, I can upload it to my GPS which should help.



That would be great, but would probably more helpful if you have any idea how to use it before taking it out once on the ride after we just rode in a big annoying circle.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 14, 2008)

Tim, I'm sure I can talk obie into giving you a guided tour before then.


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

BTW, found some really cool, pretty mellow 2 - 3' ramp drops there on some new terrain.  Great for practice.  My two friends did them on hard tails, so everyone I rode with at W. Hartford should have no problem.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about we say August 17 then.



That date should still work.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> How about we say August 17 then.



So, is this still going to happen??


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, is this still going to happen??



I think I should be able to pull it off if others are up for it. I would like to do as early a start as possible, like 7-7:30 am and I don't want to hear any whining from you lazy morning types.  I would have to leave my house by 6am to make a 7 am start. I have no problem with that. I would prefer to get home before noon to salvage the afternoon with the family. Who else is down?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess I might be up for this. Anyone that knows their way around the place going?


----------



## Marc (Aug 11, 2008)

Me, Austin and Justin are at Killington next weekend.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Me, Austin and Justin are at Killington next weekend.



Bummer. Do the rest of you guys want to revise the venue for a ride next Sunday morning? Perhaps Nepaug or the WH Rez?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm open, would prefer closer if we are going at the crack of dawn.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm open, would prefer closer if we are going at the crack of dawn.



7 or 7:30 is the "crack of dawn!?" :blink: Wow. You're a big baby.  What, do you need extra beauty sleep or something? I guess you do actually. :lol:

I'd be willing to stick with Nass. Maybe a giant Figure 8 including the hell hike-a-bike south of Sessions.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Do the rest of you guys want to revise the venue for a ride next Sunday morning? Perhaps Nepaug or the WH Rez?



I am still not sure I can make it yet. But if I do I would rather ride W. Hartford over Nepaug. I wasn't too impressed with Nepaug. That place seems to be alot more for the free ride guys with all the stunts.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm usually up by 6-6:30, but if we are traveling an hour away that would make an early morning


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm usually up by 6-6:30, but if we are traveling an hour away that would make an early morning


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

Who am I kidding, yes I do need my beauty rest.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm up for wherever.  The rez would be a fun change of pace.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm up for wherever.  The rez would be a fun change of pace.



I say the rez @ 7:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/33329-mtb-west-hertford-rez-sunday-8-17-08-a.html


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I say the rez @ 7:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33329-mtb-west-hertford-rez-sunday-8-17-08-a.html



Cool. Let's lock this.


----------

